# Leafreon3809 sprite shop



## Umbreon Rules (Aug 11, 2008)

I need help opening a sprite shop.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 11, 2008)

Well,it helps if you post sprites and put it in the Sprites-Pixel art section!


----------

